# vserver --> wenig leistung?



## Y05h1 (18. April 2005)

Hi!

 Ich und ein paar freunde wollen uns einen vserver mieten. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage (da wir gehört haben das wir den mit anderen usern teilen müssen) ob der gut genug ist um z.B. einen ts server laufen zu lassen.... 
 Bandbreite 1mbit
 256mb Ram
 Reicht das für einen ts server? und wie genau funktioniert das mit dem sharen....

 Y05h1


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. April 2005)

Wenn ein paar mehr Leute am TS-Server teilnehmen sollen / wollen, werdet ihr mit 1-MBit-Anbindung nicht weit kommen ....


----------



## KristophS (18. April 2005)

Welche Anforderungen habt ihr denn?  Nur einen TS-Server? Dafür ist der V-Server wohl nicht das performanteste. Auch wenn es nur um einen TeamSpeak-Server und Webspace geht, ist ein V-Server nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Y05h1 (18. April 2005)

ja also hauptsächlich ein ts server mit ca 10 slots
 und vielleicht noch bnc's


----------



## generador (18. April 2005)

Bei NGZ gibt es einem 10 Slot Voiceserver (TS2, TS1, Battlecom oder Ventrilo) für 10 €

Hier zu finden


----------

